# anxiety or illness



## the-hedgehog (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi everyone I've be feeling that everything around is unreal for about 1 year and a half
I didn't think I was insane or anything I thaught it was because I was on the computer too much, or lacking sleep, or even a brain disease
although, all year long and evenb this year, i got excellent grades, and am doing excellent in sports.

So 3 weeks ago, i discovered that these symptoms of unreality are experienced by other people

I know mine for sure wasn't drug induced, I never took any drugs, nor alcohol
And before it all started, I really was nervous and an anxious person

Nothing traumatic ever happened in my life, that stress and anxiety was related to high school

I noticed that whenever I am busy, and I don't have time to think about being unreal I do great, or even when I feel unreal, if i don't pay attention to it and not panic its fine.

I have never been to a doctor for this, nor have I seen a shrink, at first all this unreal feeling scared me to death but now, I know i can't fear it, and I wan't to fight alone without meds or a shrink

although i did order the "lucinda bassett" program, and I am planning on doing it

I have a few questions

1- are these feelings of unreality dangerous ?
2- besides the feeling of unreality that is mild and sometimes very bad yet scarcely, do you think the cause if this derealization could be something else than anxiety ?
3- if I am feeling derealized, am I doing as good as if I were feeling real IE: could I be as alert when driving ?
4- have you heard of the lucinda bassett program, is it effective ?

if there is one thing I advise all those who have DR or even DP though i've never had DP but only DR, i think you should try to not fear it, live with it, forget, distract yourself, 
when you have DP or DR at the DMV, in school or in a crowded place, one hopes he could go home because it feels more safe, home conveys a feeling a positivity and a shelter place, but there's not a safer place to be, its your mind thats making you believe that, I think


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome 

I'll try to answer your questions:
1. The feeling itself isn't dangerous. It isn't threatening your health or life in any way. Only you yourselfcan make it more dangerous - If you will try to analyze these feelings all the time, you will get stuck in a a neverending loop of anxiety -> derealization -> more anxiety -> more dereaization -> and so on.
2. It is probably anxiety and stress. But it also could be a posttraumatic effect. Even though you write you dont of any traumatic event in your life, thatdoesn't mean you haven't experienced any. Your brains is so good at forgetting unpleasant things 
3. Yes you are. You are in fact the same as when you're real, it is only you, who thinks something's wrong with you (remember it's all in your head). And if you'll stop thinking about it you'll do just like any other "normal" peson. After all you write you still have excellent grades, and that when you engage yourself in some kind of activity you're doing great....
4. I'm sorry can't help you with this one. maybe others.

Well, good luck with fighting this thing....


----------



## the-hedgehog (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks a lot for taking time to read my post

It makes me feel good, that the unreal feeling is actually common to many people, at first I thought I was the only one feeling like this

is it easy to get rid of this anxiety disorder ?
I heard that this DR is a symptom of something else, anxiety disorder in that case, and that if I get rid of the anxiety disorder I'll be fine, so do you know if its easy to get rid of ?

also, is anxiety disorder considered like a mental disorder ? is it really serious ? because lately I'm trying not to fear anything even when I experience DR, in order not to feed the DR with more anxiety, and in fact, it works, whereas you're right before, I'd get the DR because of anxiety, but then panic because of it, and it would get worse and worse, I think everyone has to remember its a natural body reaction, so there's no need to be scared, and not fearing all of it is it a way to kill it ?

good luck to you all


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, I lot of people had the feeling that they were the only one experiencing this, including me. I'm too quite new to this thing. I am suffering from it abou 4 months, and have known only a month the proper diagnose. But lately I've been doing a lot better than before. I'm also taking some SSRIs for three weeks now....and if it is eeasy to get rid off? difficult question....i think it's up to the attitude of the suffering person. If you adopt a positive stance towards life you'll get much easier out of it, that's what I think. And also remember that the transition from "ilness" to "total helthiness" doesn't come overnight. That means don't feel down when a bad day comes after a couple of good ones, hopefully after some time, the good days will begin to be much more frequent than the bad ones....


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, a lot of people had the feeling that they were the only one experiencing this, including me. I'm too quite new to this thing. I am suffering from it abou 4 months, and have known only a month the proper diagnose. But lately I've been doing a lot better than before. I'm also taking some SSRIs for three weeks now....and if it is eeasy to get rid off? difficult question....i think it's up to the attitude of the suffering person. If you adopt a positive stance towards life you'll get much easier out of it, that's what I think. And also remember that the transition from "ilness" to "total helthiness" doesn't come overnight. That means don't feel down when a bad day comes after a couple of good ones, hopefully after some time, the good days will begin to be much more frequent than the bad ones....


----------



## the-hedgehog (Apr 28, 2006)

yes I totally agree, there is not going to be an overnight change, it comes gradually

you're right positive thinking is very important, and believing everything is going to change is important too.

I'm not taking any meds, except homeopathy ( gelsemium and nux moschata) to reduce stress ?

do you think I can heal without taking meds ? if I want to fight this alone ?

I'm taking multivitamin which I heard was very important to do, since the B vitamins and others are essential to reducing anxiety levels
I banned all caffeine beverages, and I am working out a lot.


----------



## the-hedgehog (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone have some advice for me according to the kind of symptoms I have

I would be really happy to get some from you wonderful people


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

You should try Cognitive behavioural theropy for anxiety b4 trying any meds at all i wish i did it really does help talk to your family doc about cbt or call a mental health place and ask if they have a cbt course avalible specialy if its just anxiety bassed...

Sean


----------



## the-hedgehog (Apr 28, 2006)

allright thanks a lot for this advice I'll give it a try for sure

Is it harder to heal anxiety induced DR than drug induced ?
mine is anxiety induced

well, i have never taken any drugs I don't drink, and I have these DR feelings so I think its anxiety induced, could it be induced by something else ?


----------

